# Happy Birthday LaurieBeast



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laurie. May you have many, many more!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday LB !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Laurie!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Very Happy Birthday LaurieBeast!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday LB! I hope this year will turn out to be a great one!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday LB!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Laurie! And many, many more.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laurie...save a piece of cake for me.  Hope it's great.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

*Happy Birthday LaurieBeast!*

I had my minions make a cake for you out of things that just happened to be lying around the mortuary. I hope you like it...










Happy Birthday LaurieBeast!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Laurie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!!!!! Happy birthday lb !!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Ms Laurie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, LB!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday my friend. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I can say it here or there
I will say it anywhere!!!! 

Happy Birthday Laurie!!!!!!!! (again)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laurie!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lauriebeast!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day oh goddess of celuclay


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy birthday Laurie!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

I hope I am not to late to wish you a wild B-day!
If so... I hope the day after is quit.
Many more & nightmare wish!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Laurie!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Laurie!!! Love your stuff.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lauriebeast, hope you have a great one!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY LB...!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry if I'm late. Happy Birthday Laurie, hope it was a great day for you.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oopps....sorry for the tardy HB. But Happy Birthday.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

oooh, Sorry I missed it. Happy belated birthday LB.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

A very happy ( & Belated) birthday salute from a big fan boy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy belated birthday!


----------

